# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Ấn tượng Sumvilla bên Hồ Tây lộng gió - Nhà Hàng ở Hà Nội

## nguyetnt

Sumvilla là sự thể hiện tuyệt vời của phong cách kiến trúc Việt Nam đương đại.

Ngoài các món ăn tinh tế, Sumvilla Lounge còn là nơi duy nhất ở Hà Nội bạn có thể ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh Hồ Tây trong khi thưởng thức món ăn và đồ uống phong phú.


Bữa tiệc của thị giác

Sumvilla thể hiện một phong cách Việt đương đại. Với vẻ ngoài thanh lịch, đầy chất thiên nhiên, bạn gần như có cảm giác sững sờ khi bước vào bên trong. Nét thiết kế nội thất của Sumvilla hết sức độc đáo, kết hợp hài hoà văn hoá Việt Nam truyền thống với những phá cách đầy táo bạo.

Ba màu đen, trắng, đỏ giữ vai trò chủ đạo, từ thiết kế ánh sáng, sô-pha, quầy bar, bát hoa trang trí, rèm cửa đến thực đơn và đồng phục nhân viên. Sumvilla mang đến cảm giác dễ chịu cho người thưởng thức vì nhà thiết kế biết tận dụng thiên nhiên vào trong khung cảnh khuôn viên. Với vị trí nhà hàng nằm trong khuôn viên tĩnh lặng của Biệt thự Hồ Tây, xa rời nhịp sống hối hả, ồn ào thường nhật, nên Sumvilla lại cũng là địa chỉ khá thích hợp để bạn tề tựu cùng bạn bè, người thân.

Phòng tiệc Sumvilla cũng là địa điểm lý tưởng tổ chức tiệc chiêu đãi, đám cưới, hội nghị, hội thảo cho khoảng 600 khách.


Chọn món nào đây?

Nhà hàng SUMVILLA là nơi bạn có thể thưởng thức những gì tinh tuý nhất của nghệ thuật ẩm thực Việt Nam đương đại. Người đầu bếp Việt gốc Hoa nhiều năm kinh nghiệm trong nghề mong muốn giới thiệu với thực khách trong và ngoài nước cái nhìn rất riêng của anh về ẩm thực Việt Nam.

Bên cạnh những món ăn mang hồn châu Á, như nem thịt cua bể, cá vược sốt thìa là, đùi gà chiên giòn kiểu Thái, bạn còn có cơ hội thưởng thức sự thăng hoa của ẩm thực châu Âu. Nào súp kem hải sản rượu vang, bò xay bỏ lò sốt hành, nào xa-lát cá hồi măng tây sốt bạc hà…


Đã lâu lắm rồi chúng ta bàn về cách nấu một món ăn ngon, nhưng đã mấy người đầu bếp Việt Nam nào đầu tư thời gian để nghiên cứu cách trình bày một món ăn đẹp. Thực đơn nhà hàng SUMVILLA đặc biệt phong phú, nào xúp dạ yến, xúp bào ngư nấm tươi, nào bún cuộn ruốc lạnh, xa-lát cá hồi, gỏi bò tái me, nào nem ngao cuốn mỡ chài, cua lột phông sa, mực chiên muối ớt, nào tôm hùm xốt SUMVILLA, cá hồi Na-uy xốt kem nghệ, rồi các món bò, gà, đậu phụ, rau, cơm, bún v.v… Nhưng nét đặc sắc nhất của nó lại ở cách trình bày. 

Những "tác phẩm nghệ thuật" này đều được "sắp đặt" trong những đĩa sứ vuông sâu lòng màu đỏ, cùng ánh sáng bóng kim loại của dao, thìa, dĩa. Và thực khách sẽ chiêm ngưỡng, sẽ thưởng thức bằng mắt, trước khi khám phá mùi vị. Cho dù bạn là người Việt Nam hay khách nước ngoài, những món ăn ở Sumvilla đều là những trải nghiệm đầy thú vị.

Địa chỉ: Sumvilla - Hồ Tây Villa, số 10 Đặng Thai Mai, Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 7195511.
Website: Sum Villa

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Nhà hàng Sumvilla_


_Cùng khám phá các nhà hàng ở Hà Nội- cac nha hang o Ha Noi

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Hà Nội tại tour du lịch Hà Nội - tour du lich Ha Noi

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào du lịch Hà Nội - du lich Ha Noi_

----------

